
Show HN: HackerNewsPro – Looking for beta users - yehosef
https://hackernewspro.com
======
yehosef
Hi - creator here. I've been working on a HackerNews client for a while and I
think it's ready for others to play with.

Note: This is still a rough beta and there are things I'm working on:

* build size is still too big (my production build broke and I'm using the dev build).

* articles with large comments can take a while to load - this should get better but I haven't had time to address.

* the login/signup process is rough.. I'm still playing with firebase for auth (I plan to use firebase for other things..) If you're nervous about this, you can use the site logged out. * no idea if the server can handle the load..

* more..

I'm interested in feedback about the features currently implemented and what
else people would like to see. I've got a long list of things I'm working on
but it's good to hear feedback to prioritize.

Feel free to contact me at <my_name> at hackernewspro.com.

thanks!

~~~
onion2k
_the login /signup process is rough.. I'm still playing with firebase for
auth_

What benefit is there to me in signing up on your site?

~~~
yehosef
Sorry that wasn't more clear. I've been working with the product so I forget.

You can keep track of saved articles and things you've read. And when you read
the comments of a story, when you see it on your feed again it shows you the
number of new comments since you read it.

